

Startup Madness - guglanisam
http://sameerg.wordpress.com/2008/12/13/startup-madness/

======
bootload
_"... Each time we met a new person, we were constantly thinking of how this
person can help our venture, . Everywhere we went, we explored if there was
something there that could benefit our startup. Frankly we were classical
‘opportunity hounds” and quite shamelessly so ..."_

I've seen this so many times and it tends to work well in a boom. I'm curious
how well does this idea work in the current crash?

~~~
guglanisam
I would think importance of this increases in the bust / crash times as money
is scarce / precious, one has to use innovative / free ways to get things
done. In fact it happened with me most when madhouse was running with very low
cash.

